# What day?



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Have a feeling your magic stump will pop any day now with the rain eso. A micro will be posted on fb soon. Not good being so early


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought I already saw one posted in Oakland Co.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Dont say that lol. Not good


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Goinpostal83 said:


> Dont say that lol. Not good


Yeah... who knows if its truthful.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well... Newspaper says it is true.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

They are claiming 1-2" of rain coming tomorrow night for my area. Hope that is true, but really it is still too early to get freaked out about moisture. The mycelium that will be fruiting this year is well established at this point. I don't think it will really affect the shroom bloom in another month. I do seem to have pretty poor years for morels and chants when there is an early flush however. That usually coincides with a terrible weather pattern though. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Stop it!

Sorry @sureshot006 No like for you! You either @Goinpostal83 ... I don't want to know.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Im.sure id get a few little guys .just been busy havent checked in a few days .but this weather screams an early find .ive seen a few on facebook .but with dandilions showing themselves im grand rapids a few days ago tels me it may be another disappointing season .to warm to early imho .....i pray im wrong


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hit one with my truck last night!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

sureshot006 said:


> Well... Newspaper says it is true.
> View attachment 758948


Yea, this is creating a stir on the Indiana morel board. 
Almost left work and headed to the woods when i saw it, then took a breath and relaxed. Won't be long though.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Well i was wrong .glad i didnt bet money on that cuz i would have lost .hit my early spot .zero .there is usually a little snow left on the ground or ice on the swamps when i get my first .not this year . Good luck too all of you .its comin soon


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

esgowen said:


> Well i was wrong .glad i didnt bet money on that cuz i would have lost .hit my early spot .zero .there is usually a little snow left on the ground or ice on the swamps when i get my first .not this year . Good luck too all of you .its comin soon


Yeah man, I HOPE that is good news.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm not liking the extended forecast. Maybe if it was 3 or 4 weeks from now....


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Couple very little ones today .


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

I liked your post but I dont like it lol. 19 Thursday night. Hope most havent popped. Looks decent after that.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

getting a little bigger .only had about an hr too look wish i had more time


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I can’t believe how people are loosing their damn minds on that FB group because you won’t spoon feed them the county. I don’t blame you and those people are the reason I only lurk in the background. Some counties don’t have a lot of state land, so it really wouldn’t take much for a few people teaming up together in that county to try and find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fishonjr said:


> I can’t believe how people are loosing their damn minds on that FB group because you won’t spoon feed them the county. I don’t blame you and those people are the reason I only lurk in the background. Some counties don’t have a lot of state land, so it really wouldn’t take much for a few people teaming up together in that county to try and find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yeah, makes it hard to want to contribute. This is the only site I frequent anymore.

I got my bag primed today, found 14 in Southern MI but left a few. So I am on the map. 

I ran into a lot of people, was surprised. You can add May Apples to the list of up way too early, surprised how much they had matured already, no pics but wish I had. Here is a shot of my future mushroom & Swissburger findings. A few were older and hammered on, picked a couple dinks just to make sure could cover a 1/3 pound grilled hamburger patty, LOL!


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Still too early for me in my opinion. I usually start looking here in Sw/Se lower after the 3rd cut of grass with the mower.....which is typically the last week of April thru the month of may....


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

fishonjr said:


> I can’t believe how people are loosing their damn minds on that FB group because you won’t spoon feed them the county. I don’t blame you and those people are the reason I only lurk in the background. Some counties don’t have a lot of state land, so it really wouldn’t take much for a few people teaming up together in that county to try and find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Its stupid but also entertainment for me .with todays technology .i find alot of spots from my lazy boy .i try too be nice on facebook but its hard


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Few more today .


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

51 today started out pretty bad then hit one more spot and got enough for a steak dinner .hope this rain helps .good luck too you all


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

Be careful of those ticks. Didn't find any today in Oakland Co. but I did find a one crawling up my leg on the second check.


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I’ll check this week sometime. My wife says it’s “too early.” It is early but morels don’t adhere to the calendar. The weather has been right. Should be a good season as long as the temps stay like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I’ll check this week sometime. My wife says it’s “too early.” It is early but morels don’t adhere to the calendar. The weather has been right. Should be a good season as long as the temps stay like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Didn't see anyone posted up at the gas station in Mesick, looked anyway at a morel looking spot in the area and another one I have found them at before, no luck.

Gonna try again next weekend a little while turkey hunting.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

That afternoon rain you guys got earlier in the last week on the west side helped. Just noticed the Wild Sweet Cherry is just starting to bloom, should be close but have had no serious rain in the far east.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

7 hrs a hard earned 45 today


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

8 an hour, ouch. In 500 hours you'll have a mess like were used to getting. I wonder what's gonna happen when it's actually time for them to come up, it's forecast to be colder the next 10 days than it's been. I just don't know when to plan time off, it's frustrating as hell! Kinda wish ole Gretch would shut us down again!


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

137 today


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice, Those look dry too. I went out and only found a shed.


----------

